# Videos > Instructional Videos >  Belt, gun sling or braslet by your own hands.

## Dragon

Fast braid www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrqC6v0GbAA

----------


## Dragon

Fast to braid, fast to unbraid

????179.jpg????164?.jpg

----------


## Rick

I was almost sick watching you pull those belts apart. Having braiding a few things I know how long it takes. Once I'm done I don't ever want to take them apart. Very nice job, however.

----------


## Dragon

Thanks Rick.

----------


## Dragon

You can see, how much time it takes in this video:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKNqiWIADts

----------


## hunter63

Lot faster then the cobra weave........
Thanks for posting.

I "gotta guy" that makes my stuff......LOL

Rep sent

----------


## Rick

How can you get 10 minutes in a 5 minute video? LOL. Very nicely done.

----------


## Dragon

I am trying to do my best, dears  :Smile:

----------


## TXyakr

The good thing is you will never forget to take some cordage (rope), as long as your pants require them. I will admit to having forgotten to taking cord for short day trips and needing some. But if you always remember to have some 50 meters (150 feet or so in you daypack or BOB) and replace any used up then this should never be a problem theoretically, or put some on your person.

My major concern was if a strand got snagged while in heavy brush and the belt came apart. Also I prefer leather or very heavy nylon webbing strap belts to hold gear like FAK, knives, firearm and some ammo while hiking in the brush not sure if this cord belt would work. Three bar buckle (military style) is my preferred not traditional "fancy pants" buckle. Just my unpolished input. Pun intended.

----------


## TXyakr

others have woven paracord slings that attach to "gun sling swivel clips" a good wide one like your belt would be comfortable but then make it more narrow at the front so you grasp it with your hand for shooting. I.e. I never like what is offered for sale or in kits always under the illusion I can make an improvement. ha ha ha illusion be the key word.

http://www.lapolicegear.com/blloslsw...FQYQaQodrUwAOw

http://www.paracordplanet.com/DIY-Ad...FQeBaQodvkMOaw

also for back pack straps and many other applications.

----------


## Dragon

Hardness of this weaving depend of rope used in it,  use rock climbing rope or other ropes with high wear resistance and You will got what You need.  Besides it, survival is not only into the wild 

article-2321931-19B26F0D000005DC-39_964x636.jpg

This belt or laptop sling could be used to enter other stage through the window, for example.

image309.jpg

----------


## Dragon

Or use this to make buckle for your belt 

????????? ????? (2).jpg ????????? ????? (1).jpg

----------


## Dragon

How to braid, english version

----------

